# Fishing yak under 500?



## Freedomfisher (Apr 9, 2017)

So I'm looking to get in to my first fishing yak...im kinda new to fish yaks. I'd love some suggestions for something 500 or under although I'm not optimistic. it seems the ascend line is the only thing close . I'm a big guy usually between 200 and 220 lbs and like my legroom. I don't need a ton of space for gear really but I would like room for a cooler and drybag with extra clothes and safety equipment etc. id prefer at least one rod holder in front of me and something to tie off for a bait bucket etc. usage will be the smaller lakes and reservoirs and creek /river fishing. and id really love to be able to stand up and cast. any hope for me?


----------



## Jhart (Feb 10, 2016)

I have the perfect 1 for ascend h10 in the gray color 450 like new condition look it up on basspro website its exactly what you're looking for let me no if you're interested


----------



## Freedomfisher (Apr 9, 2017)

the other ones that have caught my eye are the lifetime series at dicks/ field and stream


----------



## Freedomfisher (Apr 9, 2017)

Jhart said:


> I have the perfect 1 for ascend h10 in the gray color 450 like new condition look it up on basspro website its exactly what you're looking for let me no if you're interested


give me bout a week if ya still have it we might talk


----------



## Jhart (Feb 10, 2016)

Ok will do I live 2 minutes from an up ground resivour so you try it out if you like it's a nice kayak


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

I highly recommend you watch this guy. He doesn't hold anything back. Tells it like it is. --Tim


----------



## zero410 (Feb 26, 2010)

Last time I was in Sam's club they had a couple sit on top kayaks from lifetime in there. 1 was under 200$ the other under 400$


----------



## zero410 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hers a pic I took


----------



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

Um, pay attention to the weight rating. I'm 240 lbs and on a whim bought a $278 Sundolphin Journey 10ss at Walmart. I almost sank the dang thing as soon as I sat in it. I just wanted something to get out on the water while I was visiting family in Florida. It was the first time I had ever been in a kayak and it was hilarious. Never laughed so hard in my life (only because most of my gear stayed strapped in--and I didn't see any gators close). I had waaaaay too much gear, also. I lasted about 15 seconds before I flipped over. There is no way I will ever get in a kayak again unless it is huge.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I couldn't be happier with my Emotion Stealth Angler 11'. https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/...yak-16lifustlth11kykxpsk/16lifustlth11kykxpsk


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

My buddy is 6ft 4 250+and lives is ascend 12' sot. I like it to ,so much I bought the 10' ascend sot. Cabelas in Columbus has one left marked down to 460+tax 
It's the lime green model







I got the 10' because it fits in my van


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

Don't be afraid to look used. My first fishing kayak was a Wilderness Systems Ride that I got with Paddle for $550 used.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

My Wilderness Systems Ride 115 was more than $500 but it has a 500lb capacity. I’m a big guy at 270lbs so me by myself with no gear was over the capacity for almost every sub $500 kayak. It came with the upgraded seat and a ton of accessories so it was worth expanding my budget.


----------



## kickinbass1991 (Apr 6, 2015)

Just in case you havent purchased a kayak yet don't be Afraid to negotiate with whichever store you find a kayak you like at, I got a ascend128 for nearly 200 off the list price by simply just asking if they would go any lower on the price

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

New to fishing yak's. Which is better sit on top type or sit in type?


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Sit on top. If you flip it, you can recover. Nuff said. Lol


----------



## tysix6 (Jan 12, 2008)

normd said:


> New to fishing yak's. Which is better sit on top type or sit in type?


You’ll get wet in both, but more wet on a sit on top. Sit in can be completely waterproof with a skirt. I have a sit in I got a dicks, which is always interesting getting in and out. I’m 6’2 220. My guess is that SOT would be easier to get in and out. More storage SOT. No where to land fish with sit in. As I type this, I’m thinking, I should have got a SOT. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

